# SS 03.09.22 - Ries # 5



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Ferdinand Ries (1784 – 1838 )

Symphony No. 5* in D minor, Op. 112 

I. Allegro
II. Larghetto con moto quasi andante
III. Allegro assai
IV. Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Ries symphonies were requested many moons ago. Now your voice has been heard. Ferdinand Ries was an pupil and secretary of LvB. It seemed to be common habit to compose symphonies in London back then. Haydn did and so did Ferdinand. Ries helped Beethoven with the premieres of the Fifth and Sixth Symphonies. His fifth has some resemblances to corresponding LvB one. I don't know if there is any other recordings than this one I am choosing:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ferdinand Ries: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 5


Zürcher Kammerorchester, Howard Griffiths

Lovely music, I am ging with this one.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I will go with the live version with the Dutch Radio Kamerorkest conducted by Arnold Ostman.


----------

